
Cambridge Analytica and SCL Elections Commence Insolvency Proceedings - ascorbic
https://ca-commercial.com/news/cambridge-analytica-and-scl-elections-commence-insolvency-proceedings-and-release-results-3
======
kristianc
Cambridge Analytica was founded by Robert Mercer, a hedge fund billionaire. If
it was at all worth keeping CA going as a going concern, they would, but the
brand is toast. They're not even worth the association for the tinpot
dictators that kept Bell Pottinger going.

The CA brand was always the least valuable part of this equation anyway and is
essentially collateral damage.

Mercer will find other ways to funnel his billions into influencing political
outcomes and the wheel will keep on turning.

------
zentiggr
Don't let the door hit you on the way out...

Now let's guess the name of the next semi-anonymous holding company and it's
wholly-owned subsidiary with identical board members and customers.

